# Garra Rufa Spas



## fish spa (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone recommend using live pants in the tanks, perhaps at night or days off to help absorb nitrites? I was told that all plants will have snails in them!! Why is that?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

fish spa said:


> Does anyone recommend using live pants in the tanks, perhaps at night or days off to help absorb nitrites? I was told that all plants will have snails in them!! Why is that?
> Thanks


_Garra rufa_ is an omnivorous species, that is they'll consume both plant and animal matter. A large part of their diet consists of algae which they'll scrape off hard surfaces such as rocks and wood.

Plants might not be such a wise idea, chances are any soft-leaved species will be chewed up and most would be uprooted sooner or later.


----------



## fish spa (Jan 8, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> _Garra rufa_ is an omnivorous species, that is they'll consume both plant and animal matter. A large part of their diet consists of algae which they'll scrape off hard surfaces such as rocks and wood.
> 
> Plants might not be such a wise idea, chances are any soft-leaved species will be chewed up and most would be uprooted sooner or later.


OK Thank you. 
I found a completely stripped skeleton in one of the tanks the other morning! it was translucent with absolutely no flesh on the bones, and all the bones were still in tact! Do you think it was a weak or ill fish that died and was eaten. The fish supplier said that i may not have fed them enough during the day! Or maybe there is a rogue 'chin chin' or another Garra fish with teeth that has been put in with the Garra Rufa? Is it usual for Garra Rufa to eat each other?? It was one of the bigger fish too!
Thanks
M


----------



## Fishy person (Nov 21, 2010)

fish spa said:


> OK Thank you.
> I found a completely stripped skeleton in one of the tanks the other morning! it was translucent with absolutely no flesh on the bones, and all the bones were still in tact! Do you think it was a weak or ill fish that died and was eaten. The fish supplier said that i may not have fed them enough during the day! Or maybe there is a rogue 'chin chin' or another Garra fish with teeth that has been put in with the Garra Rufa? Is it usual for Garra Rufa to eat each other?? It was one of the bigger fish too!
> Thanks
> M


What is the water quality like? as for chin chin if you had one of those in there it would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## trudespot (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone  Having returned recently from a holiday in Thailand we would like to open a fish spa, however the Garra Rufa is banned where we live. Having spent some time on the net, I am trying to find a relative of the Garra Rufa that will do the same thing. Can anyone help??


----------

